# ¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños EUGIN!!



## Philippa

*Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Eugin
Happy birthday to you*​    
*¡Que tengas un día divertido y relajante!*​
jejeje....you've got a November birthday too!! Did you know it is about 9 months after Valentine's Day!! ¡Qué romántico!

Un abrazo desde una Inglaterra helada
Philippa


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES EUGIN!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

*Felicidades!*


----------



## Rayines

*Muy feliz cumpleaños, Euge! de tu coterránea Inés  .*


----------



## Eugens

~¡¡¡Feliz cumple Euge!!!~  
Espero que te guste la torta que te traje. ​


----------



## Mei

:d ¡¡¡feliz CumpleaÑos!!! :d


----------



## Eugin

Muchas gracias chicas!!! cuántos saluditos!!!  

la verdad es que se hace difícil trabajar en el día de cumpleaños , con los llamaditos y mensajitos y las tortas que tuve que llevar a mis compañeros, mi cabeza está en otra parte, no justamente en las traducciones, pero bueno... 

Realmente todos estos saluditos son como una caricia al alma, que me reconfortan y me alegran aún más este día para evitar que caiga en la depre de los 30!!!!  buaahhh!!! y no va a faltar quién me diga: "Lo mejor está por venir", así que espero que ¡¡ASÍ SEA!!!! 

Muchas gracias de corazón, 
con todo cariño,


----------



## Fernando

¿depre de los 30? Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja

Perdona que me ría pero a mí me queda un poco lejos. 

En fin, ya que tú me lo permites, acariciaré a una chica de 30, que a mi provecta edad no está mal.


----------



## lauranazario

Llego un día tarde... pero cargada de felicitaciones adicionales para nuestra querida y talentosa Eugin!!!!

Olvídate de la depre de los 30... ¡es una década magnífica para la mujer moderna ya que vamos dejando atrás las inseguridades y la "inexperiencia" de los 20s! 

un abrazo,
LN


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz cumpleaños Eugin!
¿¡?La depre de los 30?!? Jajajaja...me río para no llorar... ))


----------



## Metztli

Eugin said:
			
		

> Realmente todos estos saluditos son como una caricia al alma, que me reconfortan y me alegran aún más este día para evitar que caiga en la depre de los 30!!!!  buaahhh!!! y no va a faltar quién me diga: "Lo mejor está por venir", así que espero que ¡¡ASÍ SEA!!!!


 
*MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES!!!*

Espero q' tengas un excelente cumple! Y si, te lo juro, lo mejor está por venir... yo tampoco lo creía y un día antes de cumplir 30 quería detener el reloj y casi muero del trauma... 10 años después te lo puedo decir... Lo mejor de lo mejor, está por venir.
Ya los 40's no te aseguro nada... pero hoy por hoy te espera la mejor decada de tu vida!

Gozala toda!!!


----------



## HeatherR

Es verdad, Eugin! "Lo mejor está por venir" .

At 30 you are still a young pup!

It doesn't matter how old you are as long as you continue to think young and enjoy life. I used to think that 50 was ancient but I still play tennis and bike regularly and intend to continue doing so for a long time to come. It's when you start thinking that you're old that you become old.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and I hope you have many more!

THINK YOUNG!


----------



## elroy

*كل عام وانت بألف خير!
*​


----------



## Eugin

elroy said:
			
		

> *كل عام وانت بألف خير!
> *​


Espero que eso signifique "FELIZ CUMPLE, EUGE"...  

si no, voy frita!!! 

Un privilegio recibir un saludo desde tan lejos, gracias Elroy!!


----------



## elroy

Eugin said:
			
		

> Espero que eso signifique "FELIZ CUMPLE, EUGE"...
> 
> si no, voy frita!!!
> 
> Un privilegio recibir un saludo desde tan lejos, gracias Elroy!!


 
A ver si logras descubrir lo que significa...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Eugin!!! 
¿depre? hombre... yo creo que la gente de 30 a 40 es sumamente atractiva y a los 40 sumamente interesante... asi que ni te preocupes... estas en lo mas pleno de la vida... Crisis la de principios de los 20 cuando no encuentras sentido a nada y no sabes que hacer y si lo que haces es lo correcto jajajaja
*Feliz cumpleaños*!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muchas felicidades, Eugin!
Últimamente me conecto poco al foro, pero no quería dejar pasar este día... que casi se me pasa. 
Y no, no hay que deprimirse ni a los 30 ni a los 40...
No es cuestión de edad, sino de actitud, y la tuya siempre es muy positiva.
Un besito.
EVA.


----------



## Mita

*¡¡Feliz cumple suuuuper atrasado, Eugin!!*​ 
Andaba desaparecida por acá pero no me quería perder la ocasión. 
¡Que cumplas muchos más! 

Un abrazote,


----------



## Eugin

Todas las felicitaciones atrasadas son absolutamente bien recibidas, de todas formas!!! Así que, muchísimas gracias a los que se siguen plegando en este saludo!!!!

 Yo siempre digo que un mes es el tiempo límite para saludar a los que cumplen años... ya, más de ese tiempo, eso sí es un "*colgado*" (bien a lo argentino, jeje )

Veo que armé un alboroto con lo de "la depre de los 30s".... 
en realidad, estaba bromeando, pero no puedo negar que la primera impresión fue medio de "panic attack", pero ya lo tengo totalmente asumido que ésta es mi década, jeje!!!  así que los voy a mantener informados!!!!

Ah, Elroy, por favor, me vas a tener que decir vos qué dice tu mensaje porque no tengo ninguna herramienta ni conocido que hable árabe..... 

Un beso enorme a todos los rezagados!!!!!  y muchas gracias por sus palabras tan amables!!!


----------



## elroy

Eugin said:
			
		

> Ah, Elroy, por favor, me vas a tener que decir vos qué dice tu mensaje porque no tengo ninguna herramienta ni conocido que hable árabe.....


 
Venga, me resigno:

El significado literal es: Que estés en mil estados de bienestar todos los años.

Es que normalmente para decir "feliz cumple" se dice "que estés bien todos los años."

Aquí se fortalece diciendo "que estés mil veces bien todos los años."

En fin, una traducción "libre" sería "Muchas muchas felicidades!"


----------



## Outsider

*Muchas felicidades.​**​*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Belated Happy Birthday Eugin


----------



## Eugin

Thanks a lot, belated friends!!!!!  


All the best for all of you!!!  ​


----------

